#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Не высыпаюсь.

## Svarog

Такая проблема: с трудом хватает 8 часов чтобы выспаться. Но правда жизни заключается в том, что очень не хватает пары часов в сутках  :Smilie: 
Существуют ли какие-то проверенные Вами способы высыпаться за 6-7 часов, но при том чтобы усталость не накапливалась (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные).

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Майя П

до того, чтобы искать способы, чтобы спать меньше надо исключить болезни ветра... при болезни ветра - лечение именно за счет увеличения сна: когда спит - лечится... а если много слизи - тоже сонливость и сопли... тогда надо поднимать наоборот раньше и гонять, чтобы сошли поты, тогда станет легче....и сонливость уменьшится

----------

Chza (07.01.2013), Аня Приходящая (25.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Такая проблема: с трудом хватает 8 часов чтобы выспаться. Но правда жизни заключается в том, что очень не хватает пары часов в сутках 
> Существуют ли какие-то проверенные Вами способы высыпаться за 6-7 часов, но при том чтобы усталость не накапливалась (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные).
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Если есть возможность, старайтесь ложиться *очень* рано. Часов в 20 - 21. И вставать, соответственно до 6. Каждый час до полуночи, равен двум после полуночи.
Мне, если удаётся выдержать такой график, это помогает.

----------

Joy (26.03.2011), Upornikov Vasily (17.06.2011), Won Soeng (28.03.2011), Алексей Е (26.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (25.03.2011), Нея (07.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (25.03.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Майя П - как исключить болезни ветра? я когда тестик заполнял мне сказали, что я как раз "слизь"  :Smilie: 



Бханте, к сожалению нет никакой возможности ложиться в 20-21 (работа, семейные обязанности). Обычно ложусь в полночь или немного заполночь.

Мне в принципе очень сложно рано вставать, я так называемая "сова"... С утра долго "раскачиваюсь", "разгоняюсь" кофе.

----------


## Майя П

> Майя П - как исключить болезни ветра? я когда тестик заполнял мне сказали, что я как раз "слизь"


самое простое признаки ветра:
- склеры - в норме - белые, если же есть голубоватый и даже синий оттенок - признак ветра

- сухая кожа: лицо, ноги...при более сильном варианте: потемнение локтей и коленей 
- зевота, хочется потянутся, как бы жесткость в суставах, не гибкость, одеревенение спины
- утренняя моча: множество мелких пузырьков, которые лопаются как у газированной воды

у вас наверное смешанный тип поражения: слизь и ветер.... кожа живота холодная на ощупь?

(если ложитесь спать после 23.00 - то присоединятся нарушения в печени...)

----------

Аня Приходящая (25.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С утра долго "раскачиваюсь", "разгоняюсь" кофе.


Стимуляторы, подобные кофе, могут быть причиной тому, что Вы не высыпаетесь. Это замкнутый круг- кофе даёт прилив бодрости за счёт ваших же резервов, а потом Вы чувствуете себя уставшим и Вы снова пьёте кофе.

----------

Konchok Dorje (25.03.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Сергей, кофе пью только по утрам, т.к. повышенное артериальное давление, да и не настолько уж я его люблю  :Smilie:  Т.е. я не завишу от него постоянно. В последнее время чувствую, что утренняя зависимость от кофе пропадает. Видимо сейчас такой период, когда за ночь высыпаюсь полностью, но опять таки за 8 и более часов...

----------


## Сергей Ч

Что ни говори, главное - это режим (распорядок дня). Какой- никакой, но всё же должен быть. По себе могу судить. В противном случае появляются все те проблемы о которых Вы говорите.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне в принципе очень сложно рано вставать, я так называемая "сова"... С утра долго "раскачиваюсь", "разгоняюсь" кофе.


 я тоже стопроцентная сова. Но если ложусь очень рано, а встаю между 4 и 5:30 утра, то получается легко. А вот если встаю после шести, и особенно после семи утра, тогда весь день буду ходить сонным.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.06.2011), Won Soeng (28.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

это все привязанности  :Cool: , насчет сов и прочих божьих пташек....
можнт это старость так подкрадывается незаметно? :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyZ

> Существуют ли какие-то проверенные Вами способы высыпаться за 6-7 часов, но при том чтобы усталость не накапливалась (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные).
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Мне помогают регулярные физические упражнения. Бег 3 раза в неделю в зале по 20-30 мин. Если бросаю спорт на месяц, то проспав 8-9 часов иногда не высыпаешся. Со спортом, 7 часов сна вполне хватает.

----------

Сергей Ч (25.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Мне помогает, если часок днем поспать. Таким образом я сплю часов шесть в сутки в общей сложности. Но я не хожу на работу, мне проще.

----------


## Zom

> это все привязанности , насчет сов и прочих божьих пташек....
> можнт это старость так подкрадывается незаметно?


У меня дочка 100% сова. Вот уж видимо где старость подкралась незаметно )))

----------

Алексей Е (26.03.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные).
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


А почему бы не отоспаться в выходные?

----------

Майя П (25.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> У меня дочка 100% сова. Вот уж видимо где старость подкралась незаметно )))


это не сова, это печень.(инверсия сна).. тем более у детей... здоровые дети спят ночью...

----------


## Svarog

Попрошу выступающих не отклоняться от *моей* темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> А почему бы не отоспаться в выходные?


Потому что ребенок, собака и красавица жена!  :Smilie:

----------

Вазир (28.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> это не сова, это печень.(инверсия сна).. тем более у детей... здоровые дети спят ночью...


Ну-ну )))) А у тех кто рано встаёт - это почки ))

----------

Akaguma (25.03.2011), Raudex (28.03.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Тоже хроническое недосыпание. Если дитё проспит утром до 9 часов и не разбудит - уже счастье. А так встает, приползает и дергает за волосы :Smilie: 
Привык ложиться поздно, но объективно вполне понятно, что довольно часто мог бы ложиться часов в 11 хотя бы, если не заниматься всяческой ерундой, к которой, к сожалению, выработана сильная привязанность :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Важно одно - точно соблюдать время отхода ко сну и просыпаться в одно и то же время. За месяц-два организм привыкает у ритму и высыпается сам, увеличивая КПД.

 Можно сразу поставить ритм на .. часов сна и стойко его соблюдать. Просыпаться надо с благой мотивацией, и отходить ко сну с молитвой, молясь о том, чтобы сон дал сил и был достаточным, пусть даже короткий. Если есть необходимость сократить сон - надо урезать себя на полчаса и опять четко соблюдать режим пару месяцев. Пока не привыкнешь. Главное, не носиться с мыслью, что не выспался, бедненький и прочее.

Очень помогает сразу дыхательная гимнастика. Вообще, если сделать 20 глубоких циклов дыхания в любое время дня при усталости - можно восстановить и бодрость и хорошее настроение. Кислород нужен.

Ну, конечно, и еда - важна. Те, кто ест на ночь, допереваривают утром, и желудок забирает энергию на пищеварение.

Ну, и надо работать над пониманием, что такое сон. И что человеческая жизнь коротка. Именно иллюзия, что можно там нежится, говорит о том, что нет памятования о смерти. Представьте, если бы вы знали, что через неделю умрете, например. Какую бы важность сну вы придали бы?

Порой, когда есть интересное дело, правильный настрой и правильная мотивация, можно мало спать и прекрасно себя чувствовать. Вот над этими факторами и надо работать :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, Вас угнетает притупленность от сонливости. Но притупленность и сонливость не обязательно бывают по причине недостатка сна.

ЕСДЛ о препятствиях на пути медитации



> Грубая притупленность, в частности, тесно связана с нашим физическим состоянием. Если, например, мы не высыпаемся, то наш ум может впасть в состояние притупленности. Если мы неправильно питаемся ― употребляем не те продукты, недоедаем или переедаем, то это также может повлечь за собой состояние притупленности. По этой причине монахам и монахиням не рекомендуется принимать пищу после обеда. Воздерживаясь от послеобеденных трапез, монахи и монахини могут сохранить ясность ума, которая будет способствовать медитации. Кроме того, пробудившись на следующее утро, они будут ощущать особую остроту восприятия. Итак, правильное питание служит весьма эффективным противоядием от притупленности ума.
> 
> Если мы затронем проблему тонкой притупленности, то считается, что она возникает в ходе медитации потому, что нам не достает бдительности, а наша энергетика находится на низком уровне. Когда это происходит, нужно постараться поднять себе дух, и один из лучших способов сделать это ― преисполниться радости, подумав о своих достижениях или о позитивных аспектах жизни и так далее. Это основное противоядие от тонкой притупленности.
> 
> В целом, тонкая притупленность считается нейтральным состоянием ума в том смысле, что не является ни благим, ни пагубным (то есть не способствует ни благим, ни пагубным мыслям и поступкам). Однако может происходить следующее: в начале медитационной сессии ум может быть настроен на добродетельный лад. Например, созерцатель пребывает в однонаправленном сосредоточении на непостоянной природе бытия. Затем, в какой-то момент, его сосредоточенный ум утрачивает памятование и скатывается в состояние тонкой притупленности, хотя в начале практики его состояние было весьма позитивным.


Хоть это о медитации, но позитивный настрой и точные движения очень помогают проснуться :Smilie: Думаю, надо наполнить жизнь смыслом, и найти эффективный метод конкретно для себя быть бодрым.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А у меня наоборот, постоянное бодрствование...оно всех близких достало...ложусь в 10 вечера, а в четыре, пять, шесть уже шарюсь по холодильнику....близкие за меня переживают, типа у меня очередной псих...а я не знаю, что у меня....весна, обострение шизофрении, наверное...

----------


## Akaguma

> Обычно ложусь в полночь или немного заполночь.


С таким режимом ни один совет не поможет, кроме совета изменить режим  :Smilie:

----------

Юндрун Топден (26.03.2011)

----------


## Вазир

У меня с дурным графиком работы сбился весь режим. Если дома и выходной, то просто через каждые три часа отрубаешься на минут двадцать и вскоре считай выспался даже после бессонной ночи.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Да, я забыла упомянуть, что я не работаю сейчас, а когда график - да, спишь и спишь. и все кажется мало.....капиталисты тянут все жилы...мечтают о рае на чужом горбу...

----------

Вазир (26.03.2011)

----------


## Joy

2 Svarog
Спите в дополночные часы. Время до 12 - самое лучшее для глубокого отдыха.

Скажите, Вы видите сны, когда спите?
Сны, тем более яркие, - признак поверхностного сна. 
Во время такого сна тело, особенно мозг, не отдыхают полноценно.
Если Ваш сон неглубок, нужно выяснить причины этого.
Это могут быть отвлекающие бытовые факторы (шум, свет, неудобства), могут влиять переживания, нерешенные проблемы.
Второе помогут исправить: медитация на дыхании, йога, режим дня и питания, прогулки на свежем воздухе.

Еще один совет.

Чтобы уснуть быстро и глубоко, нужно расслабить тело и успокоить ум.
Тело: 
лежа на спине (под затылком, ближе к шее, плоский мягкий валик), начиная с пальцев ног и заканчивая мышцами лица, последовательно напрягать и расслаблять части тела.
То есть, сжали пальцы, отпустили, перешли на ступни, затем икры и так далее до гримасничанья))
Ум: мне помогает легкое сосредоточение (недопускание размышлений) на дыхании или на повторении короткой мантры (про себя).
Также можно сказать самому себе: 
"сейчас я усну на несколько часов и в это время я не буду ничего делать, обдумывать и решать. 
Полноценный отдых этой ночи мне поможет в завтрашних делах ."

Чтобы легко проснуться и обойтись без кофе, можно выполнить, еще лежа в постели, несложные асаны (йога).
Делайте простирания.
Еще хорошее упражнение: стоя делать повороты головой направо, вниз, налево - до упора.
Это способствует бодрости и вниманию.

Попробуйте не пить кофе - вреден он. 
Вместо - кушайте на завтрак легко перевариваемую, углеводную пищу.

Возможно, Вам будет полезен контрастный душ. Тоже бодрит.

Крепкого здоровья Вам =)

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Ну а чего вот я подскочила в 4 утра? И не могу "найти выключатель мозга"...
За два часа мучений я вскипятила оливковое масло и примочила ко лбу зеленую повязку....помогло от того, что происходит в голове от недосыпа, не знаю, то ли шум, то ли давление, ну сами знаете, когда невыспался типо...вареный ходишь...
*я не врач"

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Я сплю обычно часов 5-6 в сутки. Ложусь спать поздно, а вставать приходится рано.
Мне помогают высыпаться за ограниченный короткий период времени следующие средства:
-перед сном 9 очистительных дыханий,
-потом несложный набор асан, рекомендованных Р.Минвалеевым http://www.realyoga.ru/Physiology/pu...tibet/836.html
-положение сна на правом боку (проверял экспериментально- на спине я высыпаюсь хуже).

А утром, чтобы бодро начать новый день- брюшное дыхание и "8 ступеней" (самомассаж живота, лица, носа, ушей, поясницы, стоп).

----------

Joy (26.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Засыпать в хорошо проветренном помещении.
2. Провериться, как вы спите (могут быть проблемы со здоровьем, при которых человек спит поверхностно; может просыпаться за ночь несколько раз)...
3. Засыпать в умиротворенном состоянии.
4. Спать кратное количество часов (6/8, но не 7-мь).

----------


## Rushny

:Wink: 


> с трудом хватает 8 часов чтобы выспаться.Но правда жизни заключается в том, что очень не хватает пары часов в сутках


Аналогично! Всю жизнь предо мною стоит та же проблема. (_Может вам хоть от этого полегчает_  :Wink: )
Времени всю жизнь не хватает. И не надейтесь, что когда-нибудь хватит. Сэкономленое на сне время ничего не меняет - появляются новые дела и новые проблемы, требующие времени. 
Самсара, к сожалению, неисчерпаема.




> Существуют ли какие-то проверенные Вами способы высыпаться за 6-7 часов, но при том чтобы усталость не накапливалась (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные)


Есть один метод... 
У меня только в ретрите сама собой исчезала потребность в длительном сне. За 5-7 дней "вхожу в тему" и начинаю лобжиться в 23.00-23.30, а вставать в 4.30-5.00. И, подчеркиваю, без каких-либо усилий!
Из этого сделал вывод: печень, почки и пр. проблемы слизи, ветров и огней конечно же имеют место быть. Но главная проблема - в уме. Устраняем ее - устраняем все остальные. Автоматически.
Так что вы, скорее всего, интелектуал + очень впечатлительный и сердобольный человек. (_Когда самсара так достает, что не хочется просыпаться вообще - часто бывает?_) И именно поэтому имеете проблемы со слизями, ветрами, почками-печенями и пр., в результате чего не высыпаетесь.

----------


## Майя П

если работать с удовольствием и жить с удовольствием, то и сон буде по расписанию... и утром легко подскакивать и вечером сразу засыпаешь....  а в ретрите так упахиваешься, что просто 15 мин как штирлиц спишь сладким сном... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  между сессиями

----------

Meha Barbura (27.03.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

На сон влияет много факторов , но если их все исключить , то заметил основные , это место сна , высота сна , и количество солнца. При медитациях сон может сократиться до 3 часов. Но если есть стрессы , то через какое то время можно сорваться в гиперсомнию. На качество сна влияет Ум , а на ум влияет что то другое.

Высота сна имеется ввиду если вы спите дома , на 5 этаже , или на 9 , высота влияет на сон координально , зависит от вашего тела. Место сна , это так как вы спите в каком положении , на твердом или мягком , на твердом я высыпаюсь быстрее , на мягком сплю на 3 часа больше. Положение также влияет. Солнце , при солнце также могу спать до 5 часов , встаешь автоматически даже тогда когда поздно лег , тело не уставшее а полное сил. Судя по этим факторам , это все влияение на элементы тела , где вновь приходим к Уму. 

Техник универсальных нет , чтобы дали подробную консультацию , вам нужно описать ваш распорядок дня и чем вы занимаетесь , тогда можно будет подобрать и метод.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я поддерживаю в этом вопросе уважаемого Топпера.

Всегда, когда удается лечь спать до 22 часов, просыпаюсь сам и легко около 4-5 утра. И в это время есть очень много свободного времени заняться чем угодно. Кроме того, производительность такая, что иногда до начала рабочего дня успеваю сделать то, что не успеваю за 2-3 дня на работе. 

Однако, не всегда удается придерживаться такого режима.
Могу сказать, что очень-очень помогает отказ от еды после 16 часов. Правда, сейчас я не ем только после 19, и разница существенно заметна. Но достаточно поесть в 9 часов вечера, как сразу утром становится тяжело вставать. 

Еще один важный фактор, на мой взгляд - это сразу вставать, как только проснулся, практически моментально, не задумываясь. 
У меня, в связи с большими колебаниями сахара в крови бывает довольно тяжелый промежуток времени с 10 до 12 дня, когда очень сильно клонит в сон. Если я успеваю плотно позавтракать около 5 утра, то обед около 11-12 часов целиком снимает эту сонливость. 

Ну, и, наконец, я тоже всегда считал себя совой. Однако, выяснил, что я просто очень-очень ранний жаворонок. Когда я ложусь спать в 19-21 час засыпаю почти мгновенно. Но если ложусь после 23 - может не быть никакой совершенно сонливости до 6-7 утра. Зато после 7 утра встать уже очень-очень тяжело.

Если не справиться с обстоятельствами, не управлять своим режимом дня - то организм будет постоянно подвержен раздражению, недомоганиям, усталости и лени.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.03.2011)

----------


## Svarog

2 Татья
Сны я вижу обычно редко. Правда когда делаю предварительную практику йоги сновидений, то всегда вижу сны.
Засыпаю я очень легко. Фактически, когда я ложусь в кровать, я уже так вымотан, что очень быстро засыпаю.

Проблема в том, что я наверное слишком изнежен и ленив. Просто ищу способ не ломать себя и вставать уже выспанным  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> Я сплю обычно часов 5-6 в сутки. Ложусь спать поздно, а вставать приходится рано.
> Мне помогают высыпаться за ограниченный короткий период времени следующие средства:
> -перед сном 9 очистительных дыханий,
> -потом несложный набор асан, рекомендованных Р.Минвалеевым http://www.realyoga.ru/Physiology/pu...tibet/836.html
> -положение сна на правом боку (проверял экспериментально- на спине я высыпаюсь хуже).
> 
> А утром, чтобы бодро начать новый день- брюшное дыхание и "8 ступеней" (самомассаж живота, лица, носа, ушей, поясницы, стоп).


Глеб, спасибо большое!
Очень заманчивый вариант.
Правда стойка на голове и березка в моем случае нереальны.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, на счет 9 очистительных дыханий (в интернете несколько разновидностей), какие конкретно Вы выполняете.
Также по-подробее расскажите (или ссылку дайте) на сечет 8 ступеней и брюшного дыхания.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Svarog

2 Rushny
Мне абсолютно не легчает, от того, что у Вас такая же проблема. Более того, я бы лучше целую вечность сам бы не высыпался, лишь бы все живые существа высыпались  :Smilie: 

Буду менять настрой ума, пока не в ретрите, а в миру...

----------


## Raudex

> Такая проблема: с трудом хватает 8 часов чтобы выспаться. Но правда жизни заключается в том, что очень не хватает пары часов в сутках 
> Существуют ли какие-то проверенные Вами способы высыпаться за 6-7 часов, но при том чтобы усталость не накапливалась (чтобы не надо было отсыпаться в выходные).
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Было такое, монашеством решилось )))))

----------

Алексей Самохин (28.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, на счет 9 очистительных дыханий (в интернете несколько разновидностей), какие конкретно Вы выполняете.
> Также по-подробее расскажите (или ссылку дайте) на сечет 8 ступеней и брюшного дыхания.


9 очистительных дыханий: 
-закрываем правым безымянным пальцем правую ноздрю и вдыхаем левой ноздрей, потом закрываем правым безымянным левую ноздрю и выдыхаем правой- так три раза.
- закрываем левым безымянным пальцем левую ноздрю и вдыхаем правой ноздрей, потом закрываем левым безымянным правую ноздрю и выдыхаем левой- тоже три раза.
-вдыхаем обеими ноздрями и выдыхаем обеими ноздрями тоже три раза. 

8 ступеней- это вроде бы, цигуновская или зыонгшиневская техника.
Вначале надо растереть обе ладони до ощущения тепла.
1. Лежа на спине левая ладонь поверх правой- массаж живота по часовой стрелке.
2.Массаж живота сверху вниз- от солнечного сплетения, до низа живота.
3. Массаж лица- от подбородка ко лбу, вниз по щекам и вновь к подбородку.
4.Массаж ушной раковины, различные способы, "игра на небесном барабане" (закрываем ладонями уши, пальцы на затылке, указательный поверх среднего и "щелкаем" указательными пальцами по затылку, вызывая звон в голове)
5.Массаж пальцами волосистой части головы от лба к затылку.
6.Растирание носа, сверху вниз.
7. Сидя, ладони на пояснице- растирание области почек сверху вниз.
8. Массаж стоп, надавливание на  точку юн-цюань.

Вот такой комплекс я делаю по утрам, мне помогает, надеюсь, что поможет и Вам.

По утрам я делаю т.н. "прямое" брюшное дыхание. Его можно делать лежа или сидя, на вдохе живот расширяется, на выдохе втягивается, тут, главное, не забывать на выдохе слегка "поджимать" область промежности.

----------


## Винд

Это решение сугубо индивидуальное, и, видимо, для вас будет уникальной комбинацией из перечисленного  :Smilie:  
Почему я так думаю ...  Потому что в подобной ситуации сам пробовал все - и массажи и мантры ... но кардинально вопрос не решался. Пытался ложиться в 22 (то есть пораньше обычного) - тоже не помогало. Пока как-то не вычитал в Аюрведе о трех циклах по 4 часа. Там еще рекомендовали раньше лечь, что ессно не работало. Но спасло то, что я решил взять принцип, но не следовать ему буквально, а наблюдать за собой. Открылось следующее:
Мой 1й цикл 4-8 утра. Его прерывать пробуждением нельзя ни в коем случае, иначе плохо (ессно пришлось изменить график прихода на работу). 
2й цикл 24-4. Тут надо засыпать, и тогда хватит 7 часов за глаза.
3й цикл 20-24 засыпать нельзя. Чего бы там не говорили о благоприятных космических энергиях этого промежутка, но если засну - то порушу 2й или 1й цикл и будет тоже плохо.
Работает так: 
лег в 2 - проснулся в 8 = 6 часов и бодрость целый день.
лег в 11 - проснулся в 7 = 8 часов и рубит напрочь.
Но у разных людей циклы сдвинуты иначе - отсюда рекомендации засыпать в 20, 22 и т.д.  
Мое резюме - отследите свои интервалы и постройте под них партнеров по офису и жилищу.

И еще один трюк. Если ситуация сложилась так, что ночью я спал например 5 часов или менее, тогда я полноценно сплю полчаса днем. Итого 5 и 1/2 часа, но самочуствие адекватное. Главное заметить когда днем начинает рубить (у меня например 16.00) и отключиться. Я тогда говорю всем что ушел на территорию и сплю в машине. Поэтому там у меня всегда подушка и тонировка  :Smilie:  

Согласен с товарищами в том что повышенная дневная доза кислорода уменьшает время для сна.  
Удачи!

----------


## Kassius

Всем привет! У меня несколько иная проблема, из-за режима работы, приходится спать буквально пару часов за двое суток(сансара, такая сансара и смена режима работы в ближайшее время не предвидится...), поэтому постоянно начинаю засыпать во время медитации, что жутко раздражает,.... летом кстати легче. Вопрос в том, если какие-нибудь экстренные методы для просыпания, что-бы энергии хватило ну хоть на 30 мин...
 Спасибо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы можете поставить перед собой чашу с водой и время от времени макать в нее одним пальцем каждой руки и помочить  обе ушные раковины у входа в отверстия, немного, и особенно внутреннюю часть ушных раковин в сторону щек. Время от времени нужно повторить. Мне такой способ сказал тибетский лама. Они так делают в монастырях. Мне помогает сохранять хорошую осознанность. Сонливость пропадает.

Также хорошо время от времени размятся и подышать глубоким дыханием диафрагмой, но слишком не надо, иначе перевозбудитесь. Также хорошо время от времени сделать несколько простираний. Также очень хорошо перед медитацией немного пройтись по свежему воздуху. Но опять-таки без спортивных усилий, иначе Вас еще больше будет клонить в сон.

http://savetibet.ru/2010/04/03/dalai_lama.html

----------

Kassius (07.04.2011), Пема Ванчук (06.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> -потом несложный набор асан, рекомендованных Р.Минвалеевым http://www.realyoga.ru/Physiology/pu...tibet/836.html
> -положение сна на правом боку (проверял экспериментально- на спине я высыпаюсь хуже).
> 
> А утром, чтобы бодро начать новый день- брюшное дыхание и "8 ступеней" (самомассаж живота, лица, носа, ушей, поясницы, стоп).


Регулярно делаю стойку на голове Ширшасану перед сном. Регулирует весь организм. Очень помогает.

----------


## Нея

Очень много сил отнимают лишние разговоры, и все лишние занятия, и все ненужные блуждания ума.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда чего-то очень не хватает есть один надежный способ избавиться от мучений - очень сильно этим пресытиться. Попробуйте выделить время и поспать часов 60-80. Только спать и ничего больше. До тошноты и отвращения. Когда уже даже мысли об удовольствии от сна не останется. Когда другие желания столь остры и мучительны, что сил больше нет их откладывать.

----------


## Винд

> Когда чего-то очень не хватает есть один надежный способ избавиться от мучений - очень сильно этим пресытиться. Попробуйте выделить время и поспать часов 60-80. Только спать и ничего больше. До тошноты и отвращения.


Случилось как-то на корабле спокойное плавание. Все 6 дней пришлось спать. Причем самопринуждением, иначе кроме койки деваться некуда было. Уникальный экперимент. По приходу домой не мог спать 2 суток - вообще не хотелось. Потом постепенно все пришло на круг - суета, режим труда, подьем, невысыпание и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Случилось как-то на корабле спокойное плавание. Все 6 дней пришлось спать. Причем самопринуждением, иначе кроме койки деваться некуда было. Уникальный экперимент. По приходу домой не мог спать 2 суток - вообще не хотелось. Потом постепенно все пришло на круг - суета, режим труда, подьем, невысыпание и т.д.


В конечном итоге важно найти баланс. Когда что-то всегда и непременно угнетает и терзает - стоит пресытить жажду, чтобы освободиться от ее возникновения хотя бы на время. Тогда возникнет свобода от этой жажды, для того, чтобы разобраться с другими, порождающими эту, временно пресыщенную. Нужно развязать весь узел.

----------


## Винд

Не я это придумал ... но по чужим советам, тоже удалось решать некоторые проблемы пресыщением, тогда как ограничение было бесполезной тратой нервов  :Smilie:   Точно, это работает!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень много сил отнимают лишние разговоры, и все лишние занятия, и все ненужные блуждания ума.


Проблема всегда определить, что является лишним, а что - необходимым. Ну, а блуждания ума у нестабильного ума возникнут даже в пещере :Smilie:  А стабильный ум способен при любой деятельности не отвлекаться.

Если говорить о Дхарме, и любую деятельность рассматривать, как Дхарму, то силы только прибавляются :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (14.04.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Доложусь о результатах.
Действительно, если ложиться в 22.00 или около того, то в 5-6 утра уже можно вставать. Другое дело, что надо привыкнуть  :Smilie:  Пока рано ложиться получалось всего раза 4, но тенденция прослеживается.
Очистительное дыхание пока не делал.

----------

Еше Нинбо (13.04.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Когда чего-то очень не хватает есть один надежный способ избавиться от мучений - очень сильно этим пресытиться. Попробуйте выделить время и поспать часов 60-80. Только спать и ничего больше. До тошноты и отвращения. Когда уже даже мысли об удовольствии от сна не останется. Когда другие желания столь остры и мучительны, что сил больше нет их откладывать.


У меня со сном такой способ категорически не работает.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня теперь нет ни одного одинакового утра, дня, вечера и ночи в смысле подъема, ухода ко сну и прочего. Многое зависит не от меня. А от общего положения в семье. Часто не могу уединиться. Практики делаю в разное время. Важно просто не пропускать.

В таком свете просто стараюсь каждый день просто сделать как можно больше в отношении Дхармы. Не получается условий для одного - делаю другое. Не растраиваюсь, если что-то не успела. Не устанавливаю себе нормы, просто стараюсь сделать как можно больше и качественней. И все усилия направляю на СТАРАНИЕ. 

Так что проблема сна вообще не самая главная. Важно перестраиваться соответственно условиям, не терять устремленность и благую мотивацию, и стараться поддерживать энтузиазм в любых условиях.

----------


## Майя П

> Когда чего-то очень не хватает есть один надежный способ избавиться от мучений - очень сильно этим пресытиться. Попробуйте выделить время и поспать часов 60-80. Только спать и ничего больше. До тошноты и отвращения. Когда уже даже мысли об удовольствии от сна не останется. Когда другие желания столь остры и мучительны, что сил больше нет их откладывать.


это медведи так делают, зимой... умные наверное

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В конечном итоге важно найти баланс. Когда что-то всегда и непременно угнетает и терзает - стоит пресытить жажду, чтобы освободиться от ее возникновения хотя бы на время. Тогда возникнет свобода от этой жажды, для того, чтобы разобраться с другими, порождающими эту, временно пресыщенную. Нужно развязать весь узел.


Это, конечно, классный совет, и иногда надо так и сделать - выспаться как следует. Но проблема в том, что сон, особенно кто хорошо спит, это удовольствие. И вот постепенно с таким извинением привязываешься ко сну. И тогда уже приходится работать с привязанностью. Ну, а от жажды фундаментальным образом надо другим способом избавляться :Smilie: 

ЕСДЛ на учениях говорил, что встает в 4 утра, делает практики и занимается всякой деятельностью. А вот вечером должен пойти рано в кровать, кажется, после 21-22, и он считает этот момент самым счастливым в своей жизни :Smilie:  

Обожаю поспать. Но четко знаю, что надо не проворонить момент, когда сон - уже не потребность, а привязанность к удовольствию. Думаю, каждый знает про себя, где он себе позволил слишком перенасытиться. Главное, чтоб не подтасовывать извинения под свои удовольствия. И угадать - сколько необходимо и достаточно.

----------

Нея (13.04.2011)

----------


## Kassius

Доброго времени суток всем. 
Не помню где прочитал, все у себя перерыл, но так и не нашел, что как-то можно использовать депривацию сна для практики, может кто-нибудь знает...
А то все равно не сплю, а так хоть что-то делать можно.

----------

